# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  Телеведущие с BBC взломали 22 тысячи компьютеров

## DVi

Ведущие телепрограммы BBC Click совместно с экспертами заразили почти 22 тысячи компьютеров специально разработанным трояном и взяли их под контроль, передает BBC News. Заражение происходило через веб-чаты и было частью эксперимента, призванного показать серьезность современных угроз информационной безопасности.

В ходе эксперимента компьютерам была отдана команда на рассылку спама на два тестовых адреса. За несколько часов в эти ящики пришло несколько тысяч писем.

Затем Click по предварительной договоренности с компанией Prevx, специализирующейся на IT-безопасности, провела DDoS-атаку на специально подготовленный сайт. Всего 60 машин из ботнета забили целиком забили канал сервера запросами.

По окончании опыта получившийся ботнет был уничтожен, а пользователям посоветовали принять меры для защиты компьютеров. Сотрудники BBC больше не контролируют эти машины. В субботу 14 марта выйдет очередной выпуск Click, в котором будет подробно рассказано об эксперименте. 

Источник: http://lenta.ru/news/2009/03/12/bbc

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## SDA

Интересно, в англо-саксонском праве нет нормы (статьи) об ответственности за изготовление, распространение вредоносных программ, даже в качестве эксперимента?  :Smiley:   В Российском УК это уголовная статья  :385:  писал ли ты вирус и распространял в качестве эксперимента или злонамеренно, не имеет значения.
Как сказал в каком-то интерьвью Е.К. по поводу стандартного вопроса о написании вирусов в качестве подопытного экземпляра, ...если такое найдут в ЛК сядет весь коллектив  :Smiley:

----------


## DVi

Мне тоже очень интересно.
У кого телевизор ловит BBS? Напишите, что там покажут 14 марта.

----------


## Гриша

У меня есть, если включу в нужный момент, расскажу...

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Мне тоже очень интересно.
> У кого телевизор ловит BBS? Напишите, что там покажут 14 марта.


У меня телевизор ловит все, если бы знать название передачи или время ее трансляции, можно его запрограммировать на запись

----------


## DVi

Олег: 



> В субботу 14 марта выйдет очередной выпуск Click, в котором будет подробно рассказано об эксперименте.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Олег:


Ага - вижу  :Smiley:  Оно будет в 9:30, продлится до 10:00, задание записи я прописал. Если аппарат это задание не забудет до субботы, то все запишется в наилучшем виде

----------


## Karlson

> Ага - вижу  Оно будет в 9:30, продлится до 10:00, задание записи я прописал. Если аппарат это задание не забудет до субботы, то все запишется в наилучшем виде


а по какому времени?

----------


## priv8v

они америку что-ли открыли? 
всем известна статистика пробивов и отстуков, в зависимости от используемых скриптов и софта - самое главное это трафф, а раз траффа у них выше крыши, то смысл пробовать этим доказать серьезность современных угроз не ясен. 
в общем, чем бы дитя не тешилось...

----------


## NickGolovko

> Интересно, в англо-саксонском праве нет нормы (статьи) об ответственности за изготовление, распространение вредоносных программ, даже в качестве эксперимента?


В британском праве нет статей.  :Smiley:  В Великобритании прецедентное право. Раз делают, значит, прецедента не было и судить их не за что.  :Smiley:

----------


## SDA

> В британском праве нет статей.  В Великобритании прецедентное право. Раз делают, значит, прецедента не было и судить их не за что.


Не совсем верно. Кроме всем известного прецендентного права, есть так называемое статутное право, то есть право, содержащееся в нормативно-правовых актах, издаваемых законодательным органом. В свою очередь в системе судебных прецедентов различают нормы общего права, которое играет основную роль или дополняет законодательство в самых различных отраслях правового регулирования, и нормы, так называемого права справедливости, которое слилось с общим правом в результате судебной реформы. Например в настоящее время, английское право, как одно из представляющих англо-саксонскую систему права, обрело как бы тройную структуру: общее право - основной источник, право справедливости, дополняющее и корректирующее этот основной источник и статутное право - писаное право парламентского происхождения.

P.S. Если есть интерес более подробно ознакомиться с англо-саксонской системой права можно найти книгу Апарова Т.В. Прецедент в современном английском праве и су-дебное правотворчество.//Тр. ВНИИСЗ 1976 год. Вып. 6.

Сорри,  :Smiley:  не правильно выразился - не статьи а - СТАТУТ (англ. statut, от позднелат. statutum, от лат. statuo — постановляю, решаю) — 1) название некоторых законодательных актов парламента Великобритании, конгресса США и ряда других стран англо-американской правовой системы.
Еще раз чтобы было более менее понятно:
  Большой юридический словарь - СТАТУТНОЕ ПРАВО — в странах англо-американской правовой системы нормы, содержащиеся в статутах, в противоположность юридическим нормам, созданным судебными прецедентами (общее право).
Извиняюсь за юридический офтоп  :Smiley:

----------


## Hanson

*SDA*:
 :Shocked:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Записал я эту передачу, ерунда в общем-то. Обще-пугательный ликбез о том, что есть армия мышетыкателей, т.е. юзеров, у которых есть мыши и они ими тыкают во все, что шевелится  :Smiley:  как следствие, очень несложно заразить кучу ПК и сделать из них ботнет. Что эти ботнеты продаются в разном виде, причем готовые в том числе - показали инструкции и админ-панели (в частности на русском мелкнула одна). Показали, как несложно найти продающих это хакеров и купить ботнет, и что им просто управлять (что они и сделали). Далее показали рассылку спама и DDoS средствами этого ботнета с анимационными картинками, показываюшими как это работает. Комментировал представитель McAffee. Далее рассказали о мерах защиты - что дескать обязательно включить автоапдейт системы, включить бортовой Firewall или купить более продвинутый, и купить антивирус (по ходу этого рассказа они показывали сайты и коробки антивирусов, чаще всего мелькал англоязычный промо сайт KIS 2009, NIS, чуть реже - ZA Firewall/Antivirus, совсем мельком AVG). Ну и в завершении они показали, что средствами купленного ботнета на все зараженные ПК они вывесели свои фирменные обои. Т.е. на статью 273 они вполне заработали  :Smiley:

----------


## Muffler

Олег, ссылка на eMule или торент в закрытом разделе будет?

----------


## aintrust

Эту программу можно еще пару раз (в повторе) посмотреть прямо на канале BBC: Click: Featuring an experiment to show what happens when cybercriminals take over your computer.

----------


## priv8v

> ликбез о том, что есть армия мышетыкателей, т.е. юзеров, у которых есть мыши и они ими тыкают во все, что шевелится


это шедевр :Smiley:

----------


## Muffler

> Эту программу можно еще пару раз (в повторе) посмотреть прямо на канале BBC: Click: Featuring an experiment to show what happens when cybercriminals take over your computer.



Sorry, this video is only available in the UK

----------


## aintrust

Нет-нет, я имел ввиду не на сайте BBC, а на TV-канале BBC (у кого он имеется). Для тех же, у кого BBC не идет, вся надежда только на Олега и торренты! =)

----------


## Vagon

Почему торренты только.Есть серваки,куда это можно залить и тоже будет удобно для скачивания.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Почему торренты только.Есть серваки,куда это можно залить и тоже будет удобно для скачивания.


Объем 587 мб получается ... варианты - или пожать в MPEG4 с разрешением 320*240 (сейчас это MPEG2 720*576), или порезать на части и куда-то залить

----------


## Muffler

Сделайте как вам лучше.

PS. Лично я пользуюсь http://www.mediafire.com/  - 100MB per file.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

http://www.turbobit.ru/ вроде утверждают что *Максимальный размер файлов для передачи 5 Гб*

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

на деле предлагают потом качать медленно и после просмотра рекламы или сразу за 1 рубль  :Wink:

----------


## aintrust

По мне так лучше оставить как есть, с текущим разрешением - хоть что-то можно будет рассмотреть на экране... =)

----------


## Damien

> админ-панели (в частности на русском мелкнула одна)


только ради этого стоит сохранить - 720*576  :Smiley: 

letitbit.net выдержит  587 мб без разбиения.

----------


## CyberHelper

http://rapidshare.com/files/20979425...part3.rar.html
MD5: E36E434C2015E36C2C5E2540000FDCC6

*Добавлено через 40 минут*

http://rapidshare.com/files/20980390...part2.rar.html
MD5: 9B3C8C1209BA09CD4049C9F5A67BD34D

----------


## rav

А где part1?

----------


## CyberHelper

http://rapidshare.com/files/20982561...part1.rar.html
MD5: A119403FC67915A65AF263D0D57A35D7

----------


## Damien

вот бы кто залил на letitbit.net, или (если есть яндекс акаунт) на http://narod.yandex.ru, iFolder.ru
Или на любой другой сервис, который не говорит, что с вашего IP уже качают, если у юзеров нет выделенного IP.

----------


## priv8v

киберхелпер не любит рекламу на айфолдере смотреть :Smiley:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> киберхелпер не любит рекламу на айфолдере смотреть


Именно так и есть, не переделывать же автозагружалку по разные сервисы ... тем более что если рапида позволяет автоматизировать процесс, то остальные начинают - "посмотрите рекламу", "нажмите сюжа", "подождите N минут" и т.п.

----------


## Damien

> то остальные начинают - "посмотрите рекламу", "нажмите сюжа", "подождите N минут" и т.п.


эээ...
например у меня USD с рапиды будет тянуть 3 части день-два, если повезет попасть в несинхрон с другими пользователями провайдера, знающими о USD. Малейший сбой - всё заново.
А так горячо нелюбимые сервисы поддерживают и докачку и бОльшие по объему файлы. С летитбита я бы уже через минуту поставил файл в закачку и через 4 часа спокойно скачалось. Все таки реклама - иногда двигатель... Я готов нажать и подождать  :Smiley: 

Да, и есть ещё сервисы для заливки сразу на несколько обменников.
Пример - link
заливает сразу на: RapidShare,Megaupload,zSHARE,DepositFiles,Badongo

----------


## priv8v

> Все таки реклама - иногда двигатель... Я готов нажать и подождать


это Вы готовы подождать, а не киберхелпер - он уже создан и умеет хорошо обращаться с рапидой, а заново затачивать его под айфолдер не рационально если такой необходимости нет - ведь не так часто киберу приходится по несколько сот метров зачем-то куда-то лить что бы много людей эти файлы скачали...
*если* такая необходимость возникнет, то Олег доработает кибера наверняка...
но раз пока нет такой необходимости вроде...

----------


## Muffler

Олег спасибо!!!
Удивило что интерфейс админ-панели ботнета написан на AJAX, а так в принципе ничего особо нового. Юзерам будет полезно посмотреть.

----------


## priv8v

> Удивило что интерфейс админ-панели ботнета написан на AJAX, а так в принципе ничего особо нового.


ну дык это щас самая фишка :Smiley: 
в рунете в вир. технологиях во всяком случае щас застой - пытаются выделиться удобными админками, подробной статистикой и настройками и прочей фигней :Smiley:

----------


## SDA

http://www.opsi.gov.uk/acts/acts1990...00018_en_1.htm - Computer Misuse Act (Закон о злоупотреблении компьютерами) и комментарии к нему http://www.lancs.ac.uk/iss/rules/cmisuse.htm. Так, что и в англо-саксонском праве есть норма по которой BBC можно привлечь к ответственности за их эксперимент.  :385:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> http://www.opsi.gov.uk/acts/acts1990...00018_en_1.htm - Computer Misuse Act (Закон о злоупотреблении компьютерами) и комментарии к нему http://www.lancs.ac.uk/iss/rules/cmisuse.htm. Так, что и в англо-саксонском праве есть норма по которой BBC можно привлечь к ответственности за их эксперимент.


займемся этим от имени проекта?
заодно пропиаримся  :Cheesy:

----------


## SDA

Не потяну, с языком плоховато. Если только с твоей крепкой помощью, как специалиста по английскому  :Smiley:  Заодно и англо-саксонское право изучу  :Smiley: 
А вообще звучит - Virusinfo.info защищает права пострадавших от сомнительного эксперимента BBC  :Cheesy:

----------


## aintrust

Полагаю, что BBC имеет вполне квалифицированный штат юристов... =)

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Не потяну, с языком плоховато. Если только с твоей крепкой помощью, как специалиста по английскому  Заодно и англо-саксонское право изучу


с удовольствием помогу  :Smiley:

----------


## SDA

.....ZDNet также опубликовала возмущенную колонку Роэля Шувенберга (Roel Schouwenberg), старшего аналитика "Лаборатории Касперского". Тот указал на две временно выпавших из обсуждения вещи. 
Во-первых, BBC поступила неэтично, приобретая ботнет и тем самым финансируя рынок вредоносных программ. Во-вторых, вряд ли все компьютеры в ботнете находились на территории Великобритании. Это означает, что BBC может столкнуться не только с британскими, но и с зарубежными законами, а также международным правом.....

Найти Российский компьютор и не заморачиваться со статутным правом  :Smiley:

----------


## aintrust

Очень уж пафосный этот г-н Schouwenberg! =)
BBC botnet buy: What were they thinking?

Правда, как-то он слегка опоздал:
BBC team buys a botnet, DDoSes security company Prevx
BBC programme broke law with botnets, says lawyer

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## SDA

...Первая же статья этого закона (Computer Misuse Act) называется "Доступ к компьютерным материалам без разрешения" (Unauthorised access to computer material). Она довольно короткая и сводится к тому, что сознательный доступ к чужим компьютерам без разрешения может обернуться шестью месяцами тюрьмы или крупным штрафом. ....  :Smiley:

----------

